# Breakfast sushi recipe...



## kleenex (Jun 22, 2015)

https://tymbussanich.wordpress.com/2015/04/26/breakfast-sushi/

Bacon does make any food better.  Even eggs...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm having some difficulty, maybe I'm just more of a visual type of person...
but are we talking about all raw ingredients here?
and I can't seem to wrap my head around the bacon weave...
maybe someone can help me out?
it looks great and I think that this would make a great road trip food to go recipe that DH would LOVE!
_BACON!!_


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 22, 2015)

I visualize this turning into a broken cheese greasy mess instead of the nice doctored up pic.


----------



## salt and pepper (Jun 22, 2015)

Too bad it has nothing to do with sushi.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 22, 2015)

salt and pepper said:


> Too bad it has nothing to do with sushi.


 
That was my first thought!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 22, 2015)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I'm having some difficulty, maybe I'm just more of a visual type of person...
> but are we talking about all raw ingredients here?
> and I can't seem to wrap my head around the bacon weave...
> maybe someone can help me out?
> ...



The directions say to bake the rolls till the bacon is cooked. 

Not all sushi is raw. Shrimp, lobster and eel are usually cooked; eel usually comes in a barbecue sauce. Some sushi is all raw veggies - no seafood at all. 

I think it sounds pretty tasty. No, it's not authentic sushi; it's a take on the idea. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 22, 2015)

I guess you can roll anything and call it sushi...


----------



## taxlady (Jun 22, 2015)

roadfix said:


> I guess you can roll anything and call it sushi...


I called rolled food "roulade".


----------



## salt and pepper (Jun 22, 2015)

Sushi is not raw fish, sashimi is raw fish. Sushi can be anything,meat, veggies,shrimp, fruit etc. Sushi is the marriage of rice & vinegar. Thats all. Sticky rice!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 22, 2015)

Yep.  Good point S&P.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 22, 2015)

+2..


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 23, 2015)

I looked at this guys blog, man, he sure does like tater tots, ALOT!


----------



## kleenex (Jun 23, 2015)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I looked at this guys blog, man, he sure does like tater tots, ALOT!



Why not???


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 24, 2015)

@kleenex, tater tots are a food staple for many folks.
I find this bloggers tot-love monster, nothin' wrong with that dude.


----------

